# Getting a puppy



## Blank3242 (Aug 19, 2020)

hello Community, my puppy will be ready for me in a few days.I'll be a first time owner of a true apbt(heavy Boudreaux). I feel like I've done everything in my power to educate myself. From reading all 4 of Richard Strattons books and even 1 with Dr. Carl Semencic. Speaking to multiple breeders and even going to bite work demonstrations. I also Bought cowhides, flirt poles, and few garage springs for my spring pole.Basically, I dove down the rabbit hole and I haven't been able to stop haha. If anyone has any advice for a greenhorn like myself, not only would I listen,but I would greatly appreciate it. As retired fighter I want to make sure I do justice by the breed and help with preserving this amazing animal. I have a few "mentors" but I'm always willing to soak up information.

Thank you


----------

